# MY Oldest Daughter



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

She's started to get in to some home recording and kind of learning on her own. She's sang most of her life and used to travel in a legends show where she portrayed Patsy Cline, Reba Macentire and June Carter.
This is her latest little project.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjamie-holt-749258617%2Ftin-man-cover


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful singing! 
Congrats to your daughter!

Does she have any upcoming shows locally?


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lovely singing, lovely voice! Be very,very proud.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> Beautiful singing!
> Congrats to your daughter!
> 
> Does she have any upcoming shows locally?


Unfortunately she did her last show about 8 months ago. She wanted to give it up for a while. Not sure why. I did get to perform with her in that show backing her up on acoustic, for a couple of songs.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice voice and song !


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Terrific voice. She should continue with this much talent.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful voice. Hope she continues on.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow.

"Broken Wing", is a _great _listen too.


----------

